# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week 5/3/2019

## Kris

t's the dawn of the 22nd century, but the sun is setting on Earth's reign. The planet is dying, stripped of resources by a growing population. Humanity has two years left before Earth becomes completely uninhabitable. 

In order to prevent this, materials have been scrapped together, and minds have been put to work, to create a starship. A team of select individuals with diverse backgrounds have been chosen to board this vessel and search the galaxy for salvation. Humanity is praying for a miracle, and only these people can deliver... 

Search the Stars

----------

